# Готово-выборный аккордеон для ребенка



## ugly (22 Окт 2017)

Приветствую.

Какой г/в аккордеон посоветуете для юного дарования?
Рост 148см.
3/4 готовый он перерос. Купили ему Супиту с вкряченной выборкой, результаты занятий хорошие, но Супита ему велика. Из-за этого посадка неправильная, мех стоит на ноге и сминается. Или посоветуйте что от сминания меха.


----------



## zet10 (23 Окт 2017)

7/8 готововыборный


----------



## ugly (23 Окт 2017)

Не нашел таких в продаже. Бюджет... ну пусть до 100 тыр.
Если ещё и мензура будет уменьшенная... но это я размечтался, наверное.


----------



## zet10 (23 Окт 2017)

И не найдёте с таким бюджетом.


----------



## ugly (23 Окт 2017)

Полных в этот бюджет - чуть более чем дофига... б/у, разумеется.

А за сколько можно найти 7/8 готово-выборный? Ребенку 9 лет...


----------



## zet10 (23 Окт 2017)

Дорого это... Дорого.


----------



## ugly (23 Окт 2017)

И какой выход? Закупиться мехами для супиты и менять/чинить по кругу, пока не подрастёт?


----------



## zet10 (23 Окт 2017)

Выход, либо деньги копить ,либо  мучить ребёнка тяжелым инструментом... Либо купить готовый 7/8 немец, его можно взять за 35-40 тысяч новенький... Или за 100 тысяч 2017 года топаз 7/8 11 регистровой.


----------



## ugly (29 Янв 2018)

У ребенка полифония пошла, придётся мучить полным.

Не подскажете, мех можно перевернуть? Он сминается под левой ногой, в одном месте. А верх не мнётся...


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Янв 2018)

ugly писал:


> У ребенка полифония пошла, придётся мучить полным.
> 
> Не подскажете, мех можно перевернуть? Он сминается под левой ногой, в одном месте. А верх не мнётся...
> 
> А может быть в этот Юпитер выборку установить? Может быть сделают под заказ? http://www.bayanjupiter.ru/modelsru/newaccord1.html


----------



## vev (29 Янв 2018)

*sgoryachih*,
он стоить будет как ракета... Да и деть его потом некуда будет...


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Янв 2018)

В прайсе указана цена 80-110000. Сколько может стоить установка выборной системы? Неужели как ракета?


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Янв 2018)

Прайс


----------



## ugly (29 Янв 2018)

Если у них 3/4 готово-выборный 120-170тыр, то 7/8, которого нет в прайсе, может выйти дороже полного...


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Янв 2018)

Вот Вариант.
Об`явлeниe в Гeрмании.
Надо уточнить, какова цeна и какой систeмы выборка.
Возможна пeрeсылка.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/hohner-akkordeon-convertor-13/8025392
35-74-7683


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2018)

*1alex123*,
весчь странная... Он еще и 3-х голосный...


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Янв 2018)

ugly писал:


> Если у них 3/4 готово-выборный 120-170тыр, то 7/8, которого нет в прайсе, может выйти дороже полного...


Если человеку очень нужно, может позвонить на фирму и выяснить сколько это будет стоить.


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Янв 2018)

Узнал о подробностях инструмeнта в об`явлeнии.
Цeна -продавцу сказали 2200€.
Цeна по моeму мнeнию завышeна сильно.
Какой систeмы выборка - отвeт нeсуразный: там всeгда кнопка С (до) помeчeна.
Как в анeкдотe про выборный баян, который прeподаватeль сам выбирать помогал.
Корочe систeма выборки нeизвeстна.
Прeдложeниe снимаю сам.


----------

